# Why does Uber passengers refuse to tip?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Lyft passengers tip all the time, but Uber passengers refuse. Why?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Lyft passengers tip all the time, but Uber passengers refuse. Why?


Because Uber drivers are the worst!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Because Uber drivers are the worst!


Uber/Lyft drivers are the same people.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Uber/Lyft drivers are the same people.


so are the pax.

Now you're getting it. Soon I'll have you up to speed.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Uber/Lyft drivers are the same people.


Beautiful man! 'We are the world...'


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Uber pax= Corporate=No BS
Lyft pax= Service Industry=Cheap ****'s (since trip is usually $4.5)
Plus, what's with the tip thingy? Want a tip? Strip


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

This has been working a lil but today nothing from uber/lyft after 13 rides.


----------



## smoran26 (Sep 17, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Lyft passengers tip all the time, but Uber passengers refuse. Why?


I get a solid amount of tips driving Uber. Slightly more than Lyft but almost the same. I'm happy with the tips on both. But I actively look to get tipped by giving customer service that exceeds expectations. Do that and your tips will improve.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

about the same % for uber and lyft tippers for me. some days are better than others - sometimes I get all uber tips and zero from lyft, the next day it's flip flopped.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Lyft passengers tip all the time, but Uber passengers refuse. Why?


Uber riders have been conditioned for years by Uber to not tip, that "it is not expected, nor required" (thanks to Travis). Unfortunately, that behavior will not change any time soon.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

Or you can just stencil this on the back of your headrests... "Uber accepts tips in App now, Minimum $5"

You know create that subtle approach with out actually begging for a tip.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> Uber riders have been conditioned for years by Uber to not tip, that "it is not expected, nor required" (thanks to Travis). Unfortunately, that behavior will not change any time soon.


One guy on this thread says he gets more tips on uber than lyft and most uber passengers tip if you provide good service. What you think about that?


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> One guy on this thread says he gets more tips on uber than lyft and most uber passengers tip if you provide good service. What you think about that?


I think that I provide exceptional service to all my Uber pax and the vast majority still do not tip. It has gotten better since tipping was first introduced on Uber, but most riders do not tip.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> I think that I provide exceptional service to all my Uber pax and the vast majority still do not tip. It has gotten better since tipping was first introduced on Uber, but most riders do not tip.


Yes i believe that was another undercover uberlyft employee.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Many Uber customers still believe that the tip is included. Just go on Twitter and put "uber" and "tip" in the search box. Its less now that they have in app tipping but its still a major issue


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Many Uber customers still believe that the tip is included. Just go on Twitter and put "uber" and "tip" in the search box. Its less now that they have in app tipping but its still a major issue


Yep. I had two passengers on Monday discussing ride sharing as the trip was one of the passengers first trips. Passenger A (the "experienced" rider) said to passenger B that Uber costs more because the tip is already included in the price... I blinked a few times, opened my mouth to say something, and thought better of it since they were Lyft passengers and she had not tipped yet.


----------

